# valor de pico y valor eficaz



## amstrad (Feb 25, 2008)

Si mido una corriente alterna y el resultado con el multímetro es 5V. ¿Ese resultado se refiere a valor eficaz o valor de pico?

Mi pregunta es... ¿los aparatos de medida dan valores de pico o valores eficaces para las corrientes alternas?


----------



## jim_17 (Feb 25, 2008)

Te esta dando el valor eficaz, ten en cuenta que si enchufas el voltímetro a la red doméstica, éste te dará un valor de 220 V, que es el valor eficaz, el valor pico :

Veficaz = Vmax/raizcuadrada de 2 ----> Vmax = Veficaz*(raizcuadrada de 2) = 5*1,47


----------



## El nombre (Feb 25, 2008)

Lo cierto es cierto y no deja de ser cierto. 

Soy un pesado pero hay formas de dar la información sin liar (y no cigarros)

Aplicas un ejemplo a 220 y sin mediar (solo colocas comas) metes la tension de 4V. Si la cosa no esta clara parece que se lie algo mas. El comenta el valor de pico y metes la Vmax. 

Espero que no se lie mucho el tema.


----------



## ciri (Feb 25, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Lo cierto es cierto y no deja de ser cierto.
> 
> Soy un pesado pero hay formas de dar la información sin liar (y no cigarros)
> 
> ...



he?.. no entendí...

Valor eficaz:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valor_eficaz


----------



## jim_17 (Feb 26, 2008)

Si tan liado está expliacalo tú ---> .


----------



## grunge (Jun 1, 2008)

en corriente alterna el valor que te miden los aparatos es el eficaz. no obstante, si kieres calcular el valor maximo solo tienes que multiplicarlo por raiz de 2.
ejemplo: si mides la tension en un enchufe te marcara 220, cuando el valor maximo es 311.

saludos

P.D. si alguien sabe la demostracion matematica q me la pase q mañana me examino y entra en el examen y no la encuentro por ningun lado


----------



## antoniodoblas (Ago 14, 2008)

El multímetro te da valores eficaces.
El de pico se halla multiplicando por raíz cuadrada de 2 (1.4142)


----------

